# Mic advise



## bwspot (May 16, 2014)

Hello,
I am new to REW so please forgive me if I ask a question that was asked before.
I do have two AVR that will drive 2 speakers. (stereo sound only) that i want to compare and measure to find out which produces better signal. What do i need for a job?
thx


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If I understand, you want to take measurements of your speakers connected to the two AVRs to see which AVR is better?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## bwspot (May 16, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If I understand, you want to take measurements of your speakers connected to the two AVRs to see which AVR is better?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yes, that's it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Gotcha.



bwspot said:


> What do i need for a job?
> thx


Either a USB mic such as the UMIK-1 from miniDSP or a calibrated Dayton UMM6 from Cross Spectrum is generally accepted as the cheapest and easiest route these days.

That said, if you can’t hear a difference between the two receivers you won’t be able to measure a difference, and even if you can you probably still won’t be able to measure a difference. An in-room measurement from speakers is not a good way to test electronics. That’s why you never seen in done with professional reviews. Simple loop-back measurements with REW can be more enlightening than room measurements, and they don’t require a mic.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## bwspot (May 16, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Either a USB mic such as the UMIK-1 from miniDSP or a calibrated Dayton UMM6 from Cross Spectrum is generally accepted as the cheapest and easiest route these days.
> 
> ...


thx i need to read more as seems like according to what you say i can just output signal from the laptop to avr and input it back and measure? What cable is used for that? HDMI? Or regular analog input output jack?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You’d need an analog cable with connector ends compatible with whatever jacks your computer and AVR are using.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

